# The (or Yet Another) Idle Chitchat Thread



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I woke up this morning with an urge for, not my regular espresso (MacBeans and Square mile in the house), not drip or cafetière from fresh beans (also in the house), but supermarket coffee. Various friends and family who know me well have expressed concern, felt my forehead for fever, etc. But I am greatly enjoying my disposable-filter cup of Rombouts #5.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Definitely something wrong fella - check yourself in for rehab


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Rombouts staff that I have met are very passionate about their coffee.

They occasionally pop by Coffee Forums and and sure will be delighted to see your endorsement.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

At least you're not hankering after an instant!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I seem rely on costa beans as my neutral before selecting a new bean.....its just nice...lol


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Is that Sandy talking?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The rise of the Costa Club - resistance is futile


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't knock it until you tried it!! I keep returning to Costa beans - they are really nice. Honest.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

The post didn't come yesterday and I'm all out of espresso! Well, that's not quite true: I could make a shot from the Tanzania 'Footprint' peaberry that I've been using for my wife's cafetière, but IMO these beans don't have the kind of flavour profile I'd enjoy as a single-origin espresso.

As moka pot, though . . .

So instead of espresso, this morning I'm enjoying a rich, very dark, thoroughly evil (in a good way) moka pot brew, with a half teaspoon of Demerara sugar to sweeten it just a bit. Delicious. Haven't done a moka pot in quite some time.

I'll bet this coffee would make an exceptional Turkish too. I hope I can hunt down my ibrik while I still have some of it left.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you see the SCAE Cezve Ibrik competition? T'was truly mad. What a great event, loads of crowd participation, flair and passion for this drink type.

I had the pleasure of meeting the current Ibrik World Champion at her cafe just prior to Caffe Culture a few weeks ago. A lovely lady, and really knows her Turkish coffee.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I completely missed the ibrik event. I was only at SCAE on Friday, and I think it was the day before, wasn't it? I regret missing it, as I have never seen it brewed by someone skilled and I would love to have someone to learn from. (The Turkish I had at the Mambocino booth was not too dissimilar to what I make, so I think I'm 'in the ballpark' but theirs was machine-made and I'd still like to watch it done properly.)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah, you went to the right place. Aysin runs Mambocino in Twickenham, and won the event


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Yesterday I got over to my storage locker and found one of my ibriks -- not the nicest one, but fit for purpose. This morning I confirmed for myself what I'd often read, that my Zassenhaus can indeed grind Turkish-fine, and had a very nice coffee.

One thing I hadn't taken into account was that the dosage I've used in the past was for pre-ground Turkish -- well-sealed until use, but pretty firmly packed down in the bag. The difference between measuring sifted flour and packed flour. So by using the same volume of my nice fluffy freshly-ground beans I wound up with a weaker than expected cup. Will adjust suitably next time. But still: tasty!


----------

